# The only way we can get back at Uber for all the bull ish, is to not drive for them!



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


Most drivers protest Uber's lousy treatment.....by accepting the next lousy offer.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

ur intentions are noble but i m afraid it's a little too late...
trust me when i say this buddy.
i have witnessed how these big corporations can convince the governing bodies to do what they want and of course,
FOR THE GREATER GOOD.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

I don’t even know how it’s legal how they can make changes to peoples pay without warning them or agreeing to the changes, When we were paid over two dollars a mile, I was making great money, and so was Uber. But the companies greed ruined all that. I thought the most ridiculous thing is when they said “hey good news guys, we’re changing the rates so we could make your earnings more consistent” But what they actually did is made our rates consistently lower as they were making consistently more money. I also like the part when they said that what a rider paid and what we make are separate, then adjusted trips based on an inefficient route! BS! FU Uber


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

tlc body knows everything,
they simply are looking the other way as long as they getting a nice cut in a shape of useless black car fund and idg legal bs...


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

We can also accept the rides and never pick up! That would be nice! Have a just kidding day where we accept all rides but never do a pick up lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line


the problem here is many drivers are already doing just that until the $300 per week ends; in half the states it already has. Rest by sept 1st. And then the opposite of what you suggest will occur; even more drivers will be out there. 

Drivers are a lot like kittens; impossible to herd and they will never act as a group. Why? Most aren't that upset on a regular basis. And those who really are upset deal with it by going right back online the next day. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

LOL I received and unsolicited text message from "Claire" - Uber Driver Account Specialist - inquiring as to how they can help me to "Get back on the road."

After several exchanges of them attempting to send me to help.uber.com to actually answer my questions, I blocked them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL I received and unsolicited text message from "Claire" - Uber Driver Account Specialist - inquiring as to how they can help me to "Get back on the road."
> 
> After several exchanges of them attempting to send me to help.uber.com to actually answer my questions, I blocked them.


I deleted the app and switched to food delivery when they killed the multiplier surge in Sept 2019. Occasionally I get the same “how can we help you” email which is then followed up in a few days with a request to complete a survey for their “research”.

This week I got another survey request but this time I’ll get a $10 amazon gift card. No thanks.....delete!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I deleted the app and switched to food delivery when they killed the multiplier surge in Sept 2019. Occasionally I get the same “how can we help you” email which is then followed up in a few days with a request to complete a survey for their “research”.
> 
> This week I got another survey request but this time I’ll get a $10 amazon gift card. No thanks.....delete!


It makes me wonder if there is more data sharing between the different apps than what we're told, because I've been doing FAR MORE DoorDash the past few months than Uber. DD has been hooking me up with bonuses, so I stopped Uber.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL I received and unsolicited text message from "Claire" - Uber Driver Account Specialist - inquiring as to how they can help me to "Get back on the road."
> 
> After several exchanges of them attempting to send me to help.uber.com to actually answer my questions, I blocked them.


Seems that if you ignore these queries, within a couple of weeks, they offer outrageous offers to get you back on the road.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


 Uber drivers are just like minimum wage workers.... You would think minimum wage workers would all just refuse to work for that low pay, and then the business would have to raise the pay, but there are way too many people willing to do anything to make up penny or 2. These people can't see the big picture they only see what's right in front of their eyes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I admit I didn't read the posts ... hell, I didn't read the OP's original post.
I'm bad.

I just want to disagree with the TITLE of this thread.
It is misleading. It is fake news. 

YOU can make Uber work for YOU.
You can. Got the guts?

This was my MO for almost two years that I drove:
I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
I worked at 5am. I took people to catch their flights because they were business people.
I took people to work.
I worked at 4pm. I took people home from work. I took them to dinner and drinks with friends and family.

Some of us set a $ goal; we drive till we hit that mark.
Not me.
I set a # goal. The number of people I got to pitch.
I wanted to average one per hour.

I talked to EVERY one of them about my favorite subject: me. It was part of the cost of the ride. Either put up with my pitch - or walk. 

I would ask them what they did for a living ... "Oh wow, that's interesting ..." Maybe a couple of questions, then ...
I gave them a sixty second resume about ... ME.
"I have a four year degree in Business Admin and Economics. Years of experience in valuation of real and personal property ..."
Then I asked them if they knew of a job in the company they work for for someone with my skills.
IF they said 'no', I'd ask about their competition ... "any room there that you know of?"
No? "Looks like we here. Thanks for the call .. bye"

NEXT!
Oh, a ping to pick up someone at WalMart ... nope.
Here's one from a dorm ... nope.
Oh, and here's one from the county jail ... lol, nope.
Look, one from 'the hood', nope.

Ah, here's a middle class neighborhood and it's 6pm. 
Yep, dinner and theater ... I'm on it.

I did NOT pick up in the ghetto, at colleges, at bars at 1am. NONE of those people are going to be able to help me.
I did NOT GAF about tips, stars, complaints, kudos ... just didn't care. Didn't fit into my business model.
Uber would send me a text about not accepting enough? Tough titty kitty, get over it.
If my ap fired up tomorrow ... good. If not ... well, shit jobs are easy to find.
_ _ _

I did that for months. I'd get two or three good leads a week.
Actually turned down a couple of other shit jobs.
Then, one of the frogs I kissed turned into a Prince; and I found a home.

I don't suck Uber's schlong any more.
_ _ _

This gig IS a great opportunity to meet a lot of people, a lot of different people. And you have them captive in a small compartment for a fixed period of time. 
Leave the radio OFF, they need to listen to YOU.

Every once in a while one of them can help -- and will help if you ask.
It's an odds game.
Ask.
Ask. EVERYone that gets into your car gets asked.

I doubt that you'll take my advice.
Most people just come here to piss and moan, not to actually do anything about it.

How about you?
Got the guts to make a change?


.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I admit I didn't read the posts ... hell, I didn't read the OP's original post.
> I'm bad.
> 
> I just want to disagree with the TITLE of this thread.
> ...


But, don’t you ever miss the schlong???


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DDW said:


> Uber drivers are just like minimum wage workers.... You would think minimum wage workers would all just refuse to work for that low pay, and then the business would have to raise the pay, but there are way too many people willing to do anything to make up penny or 2. These people can't see the big picture they only see what's right in front of their eyes.


Are you an Uber driver?

Are you a minimum wage driver, or worse?

The big picture is to be a profitable contractor.

You can also make bank.

Experiment learn and adapt.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TobyD said:


> But, don’t you ever miss the schlong???


I'm still here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TobyD said:


> But, don’t you ever miss the schlong???


Not a bit.
I like my women WITHOUT a schlong.
Thanks.

...

My friend tonite at dinner handed me his phone to show me a picture (a contract) that he wanted my opinion about. While I was looking at it I got a message at the top of the screen ... "There is movement at your back door".
I looked at him and said, "Are you feeling somewhat sexually stimulated right now?"
I got a 'WTF' look.
"Well, this says,'" putting the phone up "that there is movement at your back door. Let me know if I need to find another table, ok buddy?"
It was his 'ring' doorbell telling him that his dog was walking about. But, for a second ... I was concerned.


.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Not a bit.
> I like my women WITHOUT a schlong.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Please continue.

We all want to hear every detail of your life 24/7.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Not a bit.
> I like my women WITHOUT a schlong.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Especially your encounters with women with schlongs.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Please continue.
> 
> We all want to hear every detail of your life 24/7.


HEY, what about mine?



Did you know I am building a castle?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> HEY, what about mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know I am building a castle?


The construction of your edifice has been monitored for some time now.

Expect city building inspectors soon.

Following is my PayPal account to call off the wolves:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> The construction of your edifice has been monitored for some time now.
> 
> Expect city building inspectors soon.
> 
> Following is my PayPal account to call off the wolves:


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaha


Clearly you do not know Douglas county.*


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaha
> 
> 
> Clearly you do not know Douglas county.*


So, a hundred bucks in an envelope solves all problems?

Seems the same everywhere.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, a hundred bucks in an envelope solves all problems?
> 
> Seems the same everywhere.


Box of 30-06 will suffice.


----------



## icowrich (Jun 23, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Most drivers protest Uber's lousy treatment.....by accepting the next lousy offer.


I switch to another app whenever that happens, and I stay at that app until they piss me off. Then I switch back to Uber. I call it a penalty. I have noticed that Uber's customer service has improved during the driver shortage. They seem to get that people stop driving for a while and it costs them more to be penalized by drivers in this way than it does just to take care of the dispute. For me, it's usually only a 10 or 15 dollar issue, anyway. Lately, they've been paying it to keep me driving. 

Also, sometimes they tell me they'll get back to me. I tell them, okay, I won't drive until the issue is resolved. They get back to me faster, now. I don't know if they'll keep doing that when the driver shortage is over, but they seem to be okay for now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Please continue.
> 
> We all want to hear every detail of your life 24/7.


Just like Facebook.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> LOL I received and unsolicited text message from "Claire" - Uber Driver Account Specialist - inquiring as to how they can help me to "Get back on the road."
> 
> After several exchanges of them attempting to send me to help.uber.com to actually answer my questions, I blocked them.


 Claire sucks, she was supposed to pick me up for my vacations and no shows!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> This gig IS a great opportunity to meet a lot of people,


wouldn't the copy/paste post of yours be shorter if you just said RS gig is bridge, not a destination? I mean, just saying...... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> wouldn't the copy/paste post of yours be shorter if you just said RS gig is bridge, not a destination? I mean, just saying...... 🤷‍♂️


Yes. Shorter.

But, come on buddy.
It's the only thing I preach about ... I'm trying to bring my flock home to safety. Off the streets, out of the slave quarters. It is my soapbox.


.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

DDW said:


> Uber drivers are just like minimum wage workers.... You would think minimum wage workers would all just refuse to work for that low pay, and then the business would have to raise the pay, but there are way too many people willing to do anything to make up penny or 2. These people can't see the big picture they only see what's right in front of their eyes.


Yes, ants should brush up "Army of Labor" theory ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Especially your encounters with women with schlongs.


BTW, I also would like to hear about those! 

I never thought UB had such expansive appetites.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

SHalester said:


> 1) Most aren't that upset on a regular basis.
> 
> 2) And those who really are upset deal with it by going right back online the next day. 🤷‍♂️


There's a third group...though you loathe us, we exist.

...........S...........H..........U.........F..........F...........L............E............R...........S.............

The best fare is a ride that pays, but never happens.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> The best fare is a ride that pays, but never happens.


....if your world is rocked with $3.50 fares, you meant to add.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

1 yells to assemble and fight.... 15 people do. 

7 others are out Making money while they protest or assemble... 

This is how Uber works. Keep the slaves at bay by inner turmoil.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> I don’t even know how it’s legal how they can make changes to peoples pay without warning them or agreeing to the changes, When we were paid over two dollars a mile, I was making great money, and so was Uber. But the companies greed ruined all that. I thought the most ridiculous thing is when they said “hey good news guys, we’re changing the rates so we could make your earnings more consistent” But what they actually did is made our rates consistently lower as they were making consistently more money. I also like the part when they said that what a rider paid and what we make are separate, then adjusted trips based on an inefficient route! BS! FU Uber


This is the problem.

Back in the day when drivers were getting properly compensated with 2$/mile, the PAX was only paying a small fraction of that.

This company has lost BILLIONS doing this.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

1995flyingspur said:


> This is the problem.
> 
> Back in the day when drivers were getting properly compensated with 2$/mile, the PAX was only paying a small fraction of that.
> 
> This company has lost BILLIONS doing this.


What's the problem? The company lost billions while "properly" paying the driver $2/mile. They have since rationalized driver pay in an attempt to not lose billions.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes. Shorter.
> 
> But, come on buddy.
> It's the only thing I preach about ... I'm trying to bring my flock home to safety. Off the streets, out of the slave quarters. It is my soapbox.
> ...


Me too


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And here's the funny thing, last 6 months have been the greatest times for rideshare in my area. I'm sure it's going to change when the govt. cheese cuts off but till then I'm busting my ass and enjoying the ride.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


*You only have yourself to blame. Lazy.*


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You show um.... Don't drive for them.!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Most drivers protest Uber's lousy treatment.....by accepting the next lousy offer.


Economic Suicide


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


The only problem with this is that there will always be enough desperate ants that need the cash - even if all it is is recovering equity value (i.e., mileage) from a car that is now a bit expensive to pay the note on. You need to read up on the concept of "Army of Labor". Just wait until all those Afghan War refugees get situation and need to start making an income.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I was looking up the last time I made a delivery on UE and it was August 7th. I go available maybe twice a week and ignore my iPhone while I do DD and maybe GH on my Android. DD is killing it lately for me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm pleased to say it's working in Orlando.

Customers are being forced to take other options at an ever increasing rate.

"I would have taken an uber/lyft but" is now the top thing I hear from taxi customers.

Bravo on making uber and lyft hurt.


----------



## uberfellow (Jul 9, 2014)

SHalester said:


> the problem here is many drivers are already doing just that until the $300 per week ends; in half the states it already has. Rest by sept 1st. And then the opposite of what you suggest will occur; even more drivers will be out there.
> 
> Drivers are a lot like kittens; impossible to herd and they will never act as a group. Why? Most aren't that upset on a regular basis. And those who really are upset deal with it by going right back online the next day. 🤷‍♂️


Yup, you’re right. Uber has the predictable human behavior of their drivers down to an algorithmic science. They’re always close to the razor’s edge on what drivers will tolerate given the economy and expectations. They know drivers drop out but new ones comes on to replenish those that left.


----------



## uberfellow (Jul 9, 2014)

DDW said:


> Uber drivers are just like minimum wage workers.... You would think minimum wage workers would all just refuse to work for that low pay, and then the business would have to raise the pay, but there are way too many people willing to do anything to make up penny or 2. These people can't see the big picture they only see what's right in front of their eyes.


It’s not about “seeing the big picture.” You’re simplifying it too much. It’s a more complex combination of human behavior, expectations, emotions, intellect, not knowing about other opportunities (ignorance), and general disregard for basic mathematics.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

so when it gets a little better you'll drive again... Only to have the rug pulled back out when they have enough drivers to do so again?

Sorry to say it without some side of national or governmental oversight you're just going to keep doing this over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over until you bend over over over and over over over and over!

I don't want any oversight just like the next guy down the line, but it's only going to be worse until something is done on a level that really puts a dent in their pocket nationally instead of just by City. You think that one little city is going to change anything you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberfellow said:


> It’s not about “seeing the big picture.” You’re simplifying it too much. It’s a more complex combination of human behavior, expectations, emotions, intellect, not knowing about other opportunities (ignorance), and general disregard for basic mathematics.


Ever watch "Bull" on TV.
It's a series about a shrink that works to seat jurors.
You gotta know that Uber has a team of Bulls that knows how to manipulate you.

The "reality" series "Survivor" and "Big Brother" have teams like that too. They do extensive psychological analysis of all their contestants and predict how they will respond to different stresses, and how they'll interact.

Uber knows how you'll react. And it's all a bell shaped curve. There will always be the outliers, the extremes that will not react the way they want. They don't care about those. They will accept those few non-responders. 80% of us will do the same thing - under the same circumstances ... every time.


----------



## MightyNorff (8 mo ago)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


Uber is worth approximately $64 Billion Dollars you ain’t getting back at no one. You’re only hurting yourselves. “Peace in the Middle East. ✌


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> so when it gets a little better you'll drive again... Only to have the rug pulled back out when they have enough drivers to do so again?
> 
> Sorry to say it without some side of national or governmental oversight you're just going to keep doing this over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over until you bend over over over and over over over and over!
> 
> I don't want any oversight just like the next guy down the line, but it's only going to be worse until something is done on a level that really puts a dent in their pocket nationally instead of just by City. You think that one little city is going to change anything you have got to be kidding me.


No I don't think _one city_ will matter, you know what will matter?

_One city_ after another will!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MightyNorff said:


> Uber is worth approximately $64 Billion Dollars you ain’t getting back at no one. You’re only hurting yourselves. “Peace in the Middle East. ✌


Uber is worth less than $45 billion. They will likely never see $64B again


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No I don't think _one city_ will matter, you know what will matter?
> 
> _One city_ after another will!


So very right. 


However, you can stick your head up A Cow's Ass to see what kind of steaks you're going to get but you're just going to get shit on.


----------



## Isemana Jean (Oct 1, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


I thought the same thing 
We should create a facebook group for all drivers and start a petition to get everyone to stop driving until Uber does something about the pay


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It makes me wonder if there is more data sharing between the different apps than what we're told, because I've been doing FAR MORE DoorDash the past few months than Uber. DD has been hooking me up with bonuses, so I stopped Uber.


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

Get DuckDuckGo, your suspicion will be verified


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Duval0076 said:


> Get DuckDuckGo, your suspicion will be verified


I been using DuckDuck for about six months now.
I highly recommend it.
MUCH fewer pop ups offering me deals on something that I researched yesterday.

.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Jamie Vegas said:


> Uber has consistently lied and taken so much from its drivers! I think it’s time that we pay Uber back by staying off line and getting other jobs, the Taxi industry works fine without Uber so let’s let the taxi industry continue.


A lot of drivers are quite rideshare and Lyft and Uber are beginning to notice. I started seeing some $25ppz earlier so I think Lyft id begining to Change its tactics because drivers are asking customers what Lyft is charging them and customers are showing. Lyft and Uber can't say "Don't tell drivers what you're being charged" because if they did that the customers would know Lyft and Uber are up to no good. The difference in what Lyft and Uber charge customer and pay driver is so drastic that it is mind boggling


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Remember that your Uber contract allows you to negotiate a lower fare. Next time you get a crappy offer from Uber accept it and see if the pax wants to negotiate a $1 fare. That’ll piss Uber off.


----------

